# Nfcu



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Sorry if my question is redundant or has been covered before. I am making my final move to the Philippines now after 30 years of back and forth. I am having my social security benefits deposited in my Navy Federal Credit Union account. I want to use the check deposit method with a dollar account bank in the Philippines. Maybe BPI or Metro, ect. My specific question is has anyone had a bad experience with NFCU checks being accepted for deposit in the Philippines? Thanks in advance for all the wisdom here.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

pijoe said:


> Sorry if my question is redundant or has been covered before. I am making my final move to the Philippines now after 30 years of back and forth. I am having my social security benefits deposited in my Navy Federal Credit Union account. I want to use the check deposit method with a dollar account bank in the Philippines. Maybe BPI or Metro, ect. My specific question is has anyone had a bad experience with NFCU checks being accepted for deposit in the Philippines? Thanks in advance for all the wisdom here.


At BPI, I never got the impression they cared about what bank / CU the check was from. The check should have your name and address printed on it and then your name as the "Pay to the order of:", so they know what you are doing. Unlike some other checks they get, that is a relatively safe transaction, and it takes 20-30 days to clear too.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I will need an ACR though, correct?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Generally it seems that people need an ACR to open an account. I was told by the bank manager I would need one. Then, when I went to open the account, no one asked for it. As is said here a lot - your mileage may vary...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

pijoe said:


> Sorry if my question is redundant or has been covered before. I am making my final move to the Philippines now after 30 years of back and forth. I am having my social security benefits deposited in my Navy Federal Credit Union account. I want to use the check deposit method with a dollar account bank in the Philippines. Maybe BPI or Metro, ect. My specific question is has anyone had a bad experience with NFCU checks being accepted for deposit in the Philippines? Thanks in advance for all the wisdom here.


I use NFCU and never had a problem depositing my check I've been doing this since 2010. I use PNB as my bank and they did require that I have the Permanent Resident Card same with my Internet provider.

You can also have your pension deposited in certain banks instead of writing checks this is called a Pension Account but you would be the only one to have access to your money.

Before that big move, I'd get your Immigration status fixed I wouldn't' want to come here and deal with Immigration it could end up a really stressful and long term event. I'm married to Filipina so I got the 13a visa it took me two months and everything accomplished through the mail I didn't' live near a Philippine Consulate in the US, so It appears you are a Veteran, if you're single go the SRRV Veteran route get this all accomplished and then once you get your passport and Visa and package then come to the Philippines, I feel I've done all I can to warn an expat of the many problems with dealing with the Beauracracy here. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

pijoe said:


> I will need an ACR though, correct?


I see you list Zambales as "where". Any chance you are moving to Subic Freeport? My BPI branch has a lot of expat customers. I can ask the manager if you will need an ACR.

When I opened my account I was in Laguna and my tourist ACR was fine with them, but that was 6 years ago.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> I see you list Zambales as "where". Any chance you are moving to Subic Freeport? My BPI branch has a lot of expat customers. I can ask the manager if you will need an ACR.
> 
> When I opened my account I was in Laguna and my tourist ACR was fine with them, but that was 6 years ago.


Thanks MCI and Don and Abby. I unfortunately recently got divorced here in the States after 28 years of marriage to my wife. We have a house in San Antonio, Zambales. That being said I will be entering the country this time on a regular 3o day visa. We also banked at PNB on base years ago but that account was closed when we completed our house in 2008 or so. I wasnt aware of the recent hassle getting an account open on a tourist visa until recently.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Since I got My ACR with tourist on it this February BDO, security bank, and BPI turned me down on opening an account. Wouldn't let me open joint account with my girlfriend ether.
Maybe they are trying to force the SRRV on us, cause looking like I will go ahead and get get it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

canounggoy said:


> Since I got My ACR with tourist on it this February BDO, security bank, and BPI turned me down on opening an account. Wouldn't let me open joint account with my girlfriend ether.
> Maybe they are trying to force the SRRV on us, cause looking like I will go ahead and get get it.


Will any bank let anyone have a joint account with a girlfriend.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Will any bank let anyone have a joint account with a girlfriend.


Morning Gary, I had a big chuckle when I read this, saw the funny side.
Ben and I opened a joint account with BDO many years ago as well as an account for myself, it was difficult, I have many contributions here and other forums on the hurdles and contradictions from one BDO branch to the next. We also have a joint account in Australia as well as Ben having his own and that was easy.
Last year we went to move our accounts from Manila to SFC La Union and yep, you guessed it we, well I have to start again apparently. I will simply leave our accounts in Manila until I sort out my SRRV stuff.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I got my bank account while on initial 30 day tourist visa, they did see the photocopy of my passport with the receipt on it from the PRA so knew that I was getting an SRRV.

You may want to consider that as well. Former military can get the low $US 1,500 deposit then not have much worry about immigration hassles again.


----------

